

Solving Serial Problems with Parallel Computation - unignorant
http://www.denbeste.nu/essays/futurecs.shtml

======
jaekwon
I was just working on this last week. I found out after a week of coding and
designing, that the fundamental flaw in my implementation design for parallel
computation of serial problems, is that it takes as much work for a "forked
thread of execution" to undo what it had computed. I'll write up a blog post
about it.

~~~
jaekwon
[http://jaekwon.wordpress.com/2009/10/09/paralang-my-
attempt-...](http://jaekwon.wordpress.com/2009/10/09/paralang-my-attempt-to-
solve-the-parallel-computation-problem/)

~~~
unignorant
Very interesting!

I hope you don't mind -- I just submitted your blog post as well...

~~~
jaekwon
hey, i'm flattered.

------
miloshh
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NC_(complexity)>

It might be that P=NC, but it is very unlikely, i.e. some problems are
probably inherently not parallelizable.

